# Tonight, I lucked out and got an incredible shot



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hell yes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

A-Hole! that shot is amazing! just thinking about the perfect timeing is Crazy!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

amazing! shot, man


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Possible picture of the month


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

is that a blue gill?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> is that a blue gill?
> [snapback]1161184[/snapback]​


nope, thats his GT


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shot and definately worth entering in N-POTm, in my opinion


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome shot







that is if the fish is going up for air, but if the fish is floating at the top dead than it's no biggy








j/k great shot


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool.

what was he going for?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

traumatic said:


> cool.
> 
> what was he going for?
> [snapback]1161411[/snapback]​


He was eating pellets off the surface. This was the shot I was going for but I fucked the focus up and it's cropped too tightly anyway. Going to give it another shot tonight and probably have better luck then


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

second shot is cool you can see the pellet in its mouth...great photography skills as always.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> second shot is cool you can see the pellet in its mouth...great photography skills as always.
> [snapback]1161465[/snapback]​


Yeah I'm going to reshoot it tonight and see if I can get the same composition and focus as the first shot. I had a couple that came out clearly but didn't quite have what I was looking for


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy up Twitch! Thats a good Shot man. My Terror doesnt eat in front of me, focker. My Convicts only eat flakes now, Fockers.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Shoulda given him a cigarette.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

twitch, great pic man, holy sh*t.lol

gordeez- my GT is the same way. he ate a couple of pellets in front of me yesterday...for the first time ever..lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jan said:


> Great shot and definately worth entering in N-POTm, in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah , enter it in Non piranha POTM and rape us all .







. pictures like this should be illigal.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just did some research and it turns out that picture isnt that great. in fact, its pretty boring. let alone what kind of fish it is, it was uterly pointless for me to look at a fish obviously gasping for the sweet air of freedom that youve so evily denied it. i can only assume the fish is in a better place now, better than myself at least, for after having observed this picture trying to figure out why i was so excited to see it, i am dry heaving with confussion and uter shock over why i just wasted 7 seconds of my life...122 seconds if you count this letter.
BYE


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

marco said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot and definately worth entering in N-POTm, in my opinion
> ...


Maybe, I'm trying to get something better for non p potm. I just wanna win it once and then bow out like I did with piranha POTM, although I miss entering just to show my shot to everyone nowadays











nattereri2000 said:


> i just did some research and it turns out that picture isnt that great. in fact, its pretty boring. let alone what kind of fish it is, it was uterly pointless for me to look at a fish obviously gasping for the sweet air of freedom that youve so evily denied it. i can only assume the fish is in a better place now, better than myself at least, for after having observed this picture trying to figure out why i was so excited to see it, i am dry heaving with confussion and uter shock over why i just wasted 7 seconds of my life...122 seconds if you count this letter.
> BYE
> 
> 
> ...


I see...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol im playing around of course. <akward silence> so uh...some weather huh?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> i just did some research and it turns out that picture isnt that great. in fact, its pretty boring. let alone what kind of fish it is, it was uterly pointless for me to look at a fish obviously gasping for the sweet air of freedom that youve so evily denied it. i can only assume the fish is in a better place now, better than myself at least, for after having observed this picture trying to figure out why i was so excited to see it, i am dry heaving with confussion and uter shock over why i just wasted 7 seconds of my life...122 seconds if you count this letter.
> BYE
> 
> 
> ...


----------

